# af cramps on cd 11



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

I feel like i am on my period and im only cd11 at the moment.   
Whats going on. I have back ache, cramping and feel bloated. Is the clomid causing this? 
Anyone else have this? 

Thanks sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, sounds like the clomid side effects along with some ovulation symptoms.  I ovulate naturally no problem and usually get ovulation pain and symptoms...I was prescribed clomid to boost (release more eggs) and it exacerbated the ovulation pain and symptoms.  I usually start getting ovulation pain (also known as mittelschmerz meaning "middle pain") from around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14/15...and then ease up a bit but still get on/off all way through 2ww.  Symptoms for me are bloatedness, frequent peeing, lower back ache, sore heavy veiny boobs with itchy nips, lots of aches, pains & twinges and sometimes almost feel like I can feel a "popping" sensation in ovary(ies)...I get this pretty much every month but when on clomid it could be so bad at times I could barely walk.

So it does sound like you're approaching ovulation...hopefully within the next few days or so...I'd ensure you have plenty of BMS as always best to have plenty of sperm ready & waiting for when the egg released (sperm can live for about 3-5 days, egg can only survive for around 12-24 hours).

Have fun & good luck 
Natasha


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

Thank you very much natasha. 
I will make sure we fit a few more trys in xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya, just to confirm what Natasha has said, sounds very much like ovulation to me.  
xxx


----------

